# Im looking for a Bengal breeder



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Im looking to find a bengal breeder some one local to the west midlands if possible. 
We are looking to expand our feline family sometime next year and would like to find a good reliable breeder 

Im looking in advance so my oh cant change his mind 

If anyone could put me in touch with a reliable breeder i would be very greatful.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There are a couple on here at least:- Taylorbaby (Essex, I think) and Tellingtails (Yorkshire?) perhaps too far from you but they might know someone in your area :thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tellingtails! I think he is near Newcastle. Have a look at his website: TellingTails - Home


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hiya me, lol! 

i do know alot of breeders, so prob know a few near you 

its worth going to this website that is for bengal owners, breeders, showers:

Bengal Cat Forums :: Index


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys!



Taylorbaby said:


> hiya me, lol!
> 
> i do know alot of breeders, so prob know a few near you
> 
> ...


Ill have a look at that link.

Im near Dudley so someone in the west mids would be great if you know someone whos close. 
I dont want to rush into buying a Bengal, id prefer to find a good breeder and know that the cat comes from a good background and had health checks etc. Thats why i thought id ask for recommendations on here :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ive just been having a look at this site and found this pretty lady

Brown Rosetted Bengal Queen for sale in Berkshire

I think its so sad when people rehome (throw out) queens and studs once they are done with them


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

your better off asking on the bengal boards, also try

Bengal Kittens for sale register, Sorted by Location

most bengal beeders sell on here 

do you have a county as i dont know where the west mid is or dudley, not good at geog 

actually will PM you a breeder now


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Ive just been having a look at this site and found this pretty lady
> 
> Brown Rosetted Bengal Queen for sale in Berkshire
> 
> I think its so sad when people rehome (throw out) queens and studs once they are done with them


shes being sold as queen to breed, sometimes you have to think of your other cats, you cant keep them all, as much as you want to.

i know a great breeder near her that i had 3 girls from i could give you her number?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Ive just been having a look at this site and found this pretty lady
> 
> Brown Rosetted Bengal Queen for sale in Berkshire
> 
> I think its so sad when people rehome (throw out) queens and studs once they are done with them


It is very sad but unfortunately if you keep them all. I personally would never put mine up for sale, I wait until someone comes to see the kittens and whoever said the older girl was lovely, as they do, then she would go with them.

Taylorbabys are lovely.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Milly22 said:


> It is very sad but unfortunately if you keep them all. I personally would never put mine up for sale, I wait until someone comes to see the kittens and whoever said the older girl was lovely, as they do, then she would go with them.
> 
> *Taylorbabys are lovely*.


thanks!   :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> shes being sold as queen to breed, sometimes you have to think of your other cats, you cant keep them all, as much as you want to.
> 
> i know a great breeder near her that i had 3 girls from i could give you her number?


Oh sorry I didn't even look at the ad.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Milly22 said:


> Oh sorry I didn't even look at the ad.


lol thats ok, not sure why your sorry! 

do you breed ragdolls to?? :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I do.



I'm sorry I went AWOL for a bit. Same night I texted you ? Can you remember that far back?  I have a new number i will get it to you.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Milly22 said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I went AWOL for a bit. Same night I texted you ? Can you remember that far back?  I have a new number i will get it to you.


OHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its you lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

where did you go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> OHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its you lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> where did you go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Will PM you


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, 

I produce exceptional quality throughout the year, I am a bit of a drive for you but well worth the travel and if you decide one of my kittens is for you, I would deliver it for you when it was 13 weeks old,so you only have to make the journey once.

For further details on my cats and kittens etc or to Keep an eye on my website on the kittens available soon pages for upcoming litters throughout 2011.Just go to my website.:thumbup:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

tellingtails said:


> Hi,
> 
> I produce exceptional quality throughout the year, I am a bit of a drive for you but well worth the travel and if you decide one of my kittens is for you, I would deliver it for you when it was 13 weeks old,so you only have to make the journey once.
> 
> For further details on my cats and kittens etc or to Keep an eye on my website on the kittens available soon pages for upcoming litters throughout 2011.Just go to my website.:thumbup:


More pics of the quality we produce here at Tellingtails.The first three are of Oscar he was a May 2010 kitten, and now lives with his new owners the Charlesworth's. He sleeps on their little boys bed Aiden every night and apparently they are like two peas in a pod where ever Aiden is, Oscar is.

We also produce exceptional Siamese throughout the year too.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning kitties!!! 

Off topic but i LOVE those black & red cushions lol


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> Stunning kitties!!!
> 
> Off topic but i LOVE those black & red cushions lol


Thanks

Ps The cushions are the Charlesworth's my wife like's them also :lol::lol:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Hee hee she has good taste 

You have the best job in the whole world, i would love to do what you do.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tellingtails said:


> More pics of the quality we produce here at Tellingtails.The first three are of Oscar he was a May 2010 kitten, and now lives with his new owners the Charlesworth's. He sleeps on their little boys bed Aiden every night and apparently they are like two peas in a pod where ever Aiden is, Oscar is.
> 
> We also produce exceptional Siamese throughout the year too.


Oh my! Your babies are beautiful! I dont want to offend enyone but siamese are not really my cup of tea.

I will pm you x


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

tellingtails said:


> Hi,
> 
> I produce exceptional quality throughout the year, I am a bit of a drive for you but well worth the travel and if you decide one of my kittens is for you, I would deliver it for you when it was 13 weeks old,so you only have to make the journey once.
> 
> For further details on my cats and kittens etc or to Keep an eye on my website on the kittens available soon pages for upcoming litters throughout 2011.Just go to my website.:thumbup:


just out of interest why do you deliver kittens ?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> Hee hee she has good taste
> 
> You have the best job in the whole world, i would love to do what you do.


I think I have too, my day is made up of Grooming peoples cats,looking after peoples cats whilst on holiday, meeting new owners and microchipping their new Pets and my favourite part playing with My kittens and Cats:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> just out of interest why do you deliver kittens ?


I dont deliver kittens as such,however in certain cases where an owner,has travelled a considerable distance to view/pick a kitten.

I value their commitment to wanting one of my Kittens,and return the favour for them by offering them that service, I run a Mobile Microchipping service,and have alot of breeder clients where I Microchip full litters, so I simply time delivery with Microchipping,so it costs me very little to go out of my way and deliver their kitten.

Besides its good Customer Service:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

tellingtails said:


> I dont deliver kittens as such,however in certain cases where an owner,has travelled a considerable distance to view/pick a kitten.
> 
> I value their commitment to wanting one of my Kittens,and return the favour for them by offering them that service, I run a Mobile Microchipping service,and have alot of breeder clients where I Microchip full litters, so I simply time delivery with Microchipping,so it costs me very little to go out of my way and deliver their kitten.
> 
> Besides its good Customer Service:thumbup::thumbup:


And it is a great way to double-check on the homecheck I guess.

I soo love your Oscar TT!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tellingtails said:


> I dont deliver kittens as such,however in certain cases where an owner,has travelled a considerable distance to view/pick a kitten.
> 
> I value their commitment to wanting one of my Kittens,and return the favour for them by offering them that service, I run a Mobile Microchipping service,and have alot of breeder clients where I Microchip full litters, so I simply time delivery with Microchipping,so it costs me very little to go out of my way and deliver their kitten.
> 
> Besides its good Customer Service:thumbup::thumbup:


Totally agree and also would be much appreciated



hobbs2004 said:


> And it is a great way to double-check on the homecheck I guess.
> 
> I soo love your Oscar TT!


:thumbup:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

> And it is a great way to double-check on the homecheck I guess.
> 
> I soo love your Oscar TT!


It is also nice to see where they will be living.

I recently went to see Oscar as his new owners invited my wife and I for a coffee to see how he is getting on.

He is so handsome and very happy, Aiden their little boy is 7 and he is so in love with his Pet, he is really gentle with him, and just makes a click noise and Oscar follows him everywhere was lovely to watch their bond, and Oscar returns all the love and affection he gets Ten fold:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## frizzy67 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oscar is sooo lush I am glad I got to see him in the furr so to speak.
I hope my new baby girl turns out to be as gorgeous as Oscar and Aiden is such a lucky boy.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> just out of interest why do you deliver kittens ?


I know breeders who insist upon delivering their kitten to their new home... like said already, so the breeders can vet the new home. That way the breeder knows that what the buyer told them, was true or untrue.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Tje said:


> I know breeders who insist upon delivering their kitten to their new home... like said already, so the breeders can vet the new home. That way the breeder knows that what the buyer told them, was true or untrue.


i read about a golden retreiver breeder doing this, actually might of been on here, thought it wa a fab idea, esp if they live close!


----------

